# Newbie Help, Butane?



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

So I made to jump into Live Steam with an Accucraft Forney. I am very excited.









I was able to make up my mind on the Oils I need searching past threads on this site, but what I could not find was Butane facts. What brands are people using? Is there a such thing as "bad" butane... like the re-fills vs the fuel cans? What about aftermarket parts and attachments?

It just seems like there is so much out there and I want to give my Forney to best and cleanest fuel. I live in Washington and my normal temp is someplace between 50-80 degrees with a few months being as low as 15 and as high as 100. 

Thanks again for your help... and going easy on this newbie.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

You want a pure Butane, you can get Ronson (I think that is the right way to spell it) lighter fuel at Home Depot in the tool section. Some of the Oriental grocery stores carry it also it in a bigger can but you need to get a fill adapter from some one like Sunset Valley ( http://www.svrronline.com/ ) and the ;part you need is a gas filler on the steaming accessories page, it is fourth one down. The another thing that will make your running experience much better is a Goodall Valve and top up bottle, just below the gas filler. I did not see any Goodall Valves but just e-mail him and find out how much they are, I got mine form the gentleman that owns Sunset Valley ( I can't Remember his name I am sorry) but I received very good service from him. The Goodall Valve is so that you don't have to unscrew the fill plug once it is hot to refill the water, you just pump it in through the valve which replaces the fill plug. When the loco is cold you would fill the boiler by removing the Goodall Valve just like you do now but once it is hot you would use the pump bottle and the Goodall valve.

I also have one of the Forney's and just love it. 


Welcome to the madness that is Live Steam


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to live steam. 

Please see my separate message to you with my email address in it. 
If you send me an email off line, I will send you a copy of the article I wrote for Steam in the Garden about fuel and adapters. It will help you a lot. 
If anyone else wants a copy, let me know.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I fluctuate between the brand names GAZ or Primus. Which ever is easiest to get my hands on at the local sporting goods store. These are Isobutane (a mix where there is a small percentage of propane included to up the pressure a bit). Each requires a different adapter. GAZ takes a slip on (smooth) adapter and Primus needs a threaded adapter. I have used these two in my Roundhouse Forney since I got it. 11 years now. I just replaced the gas jet this year and expect that I will be good for about another 11 years..or more. 

Enjoy the steam! 

Scott


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for your help. I am going to look up those brands and place an order for the attachments. 

I guess all of the Forneys are sold out and have a 3-4 month waiting list, so... I picked up a Shay instead.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using the butane from the Asian markets for years. It's FAR cheaper than either the Ronson or the isobutane, coming in at a little over a buck a can, and the can is the size or a can of spray paint.


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it ok the break in the locomotive with Isobutane or should I just stick with the Butane and switch out later?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 29 Mar 2011 06:57 AM 
I've been using the butane from the Asian markets for years. It's FAR cheaper than either the Ronson or the isobutane, coming in at a little over a buck a can, and the can is the size or a can of spray paint. 
As per Dwight....unless you are in cold climate.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it ok the break in the locomotive with Isobutane or should I just stick with the Butane and switch out later? 
Makes no difference to the running of the loco. Accucraft prefers you not to use Isobutane - you'll find a note somewhere saying "butane only" but we tend to ignore it. 

I guess all of the Forneys are sold out and have a 3-4 month waiting list 
St Aubins had a Forney (2-4-4 version) on their ECLSTS stand last weekend for $599. I was tempted. Give them a call if you want one. 

The another thing that will make your running experience much better is a Goodall Valve and top up bottle, just below the gas filler. I did not see any Goodall Valves 
I concur with Andre that a Goodall valve is nice to have - but you also have to buy a 'squirt' bottle that is compatible. Accucraft's eStore has a Goodall for their locos that replaces the filler on the boiler. 

Aha - they got smart and now sell the kit of valve and bottle: AP-21768 GOODALL VALVE & WATER BOTTLE KIT


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

It has been in the 40's lately. I am going to grab a bottle of Isobutane as a back up for any really cold days in the future.

I got a Goodall Valve, Water Bottle, All the Oils & Fuels + Adapters, Distilled Water & Pipe Lagging.

I am going to start looking in Radio Controls now.

Thanks again!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

isobutane should not be a problem, even though accucraft says on all user manuals to only use pure butane. I think you will get a clogged jet before you ever experienced too much pressure from using isobutane as a fuel.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam in the Garden magazine(you should subscribe!) recently had an article about putting a small piece of cotton in your jet to trap particles from the fuel tank.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah, I read that in Garden Railways magazine too a few months back. Thing is, either way,you will eventually have to take the cotton out and switch it for fresh cotton. Either way you'll be cleaning the jet, so I guess I would not use the cotton unless I were frequently getting clogged jets. Too bad that you could not install a "shaker" in the jet nozzle, and perhaps you can. Then before each run you could simply shake it a few times and the needle would clear out the jet nozzle. This set-up is on my MSR whisperlite international stove which I used on Denali.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never run filters in my jets. I have removed the filters Accucraft sometimes installs in their jets. Other than an occasional initial problem whereby the thread sealant Accucraft uses has sometimes clogged the jet on a new locomotive and required blowing out, I have never had any issues with jet clogging.


----------



## Walter (Mar 2, 2011)

In the short time I've had my Accucraft I've tried two different types of butane. Coleman and Benzomatic. They both seem to be good, for some reason the Coleman gives me the impression that its better. But I really have no reason to feel that way other than I just do, the local grocery store had them on sale for 1.00$ each. So I bought every one that they had. I dont use any type of adaptor to fill my gas tank, I just press the can on there until it spits back. Dont know what the deal is with the Forney, as far as can adaptors go. But they look cool and I wouldent mind owning one! I've had 2 gas jet clogs, I'm guessing because its still a new engine with only about 8 runs on it, there may have been factory dust or whatever in there. I did notice the Benzomatic butane pops and crackles a little here and there. As where the Coleman did not. I did run it when it was about 30* out using the Coleman, no problems whatsoever it ran real nice. I did use warm water in the tender, and I held the can of butane under running warm water before I filled the tank. Hopefully this information from someone who is new to live steam will help.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

glad you are finding success with your new engine and fuel.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have always taken the filters out of a new locomotive. I don't use them. 
Fuel I use them all but Primus Power most of the time. It burns hot and you just need to keep the flame down.


----------

